
Ask HN: How to create a new unit of measurement? - waqasaday
Anyone here has experience in creating a new measuring system in any field. (E.g. size of clothing or any other physical product)
======
robin_reala
Swatch Internet Time might be an interesting case study:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time)

------
mrschwabe
No direct experience myself, but MathJS has an API for creating new units of
measurement that you might consider for prototyping/experimenting/initial
development:

[http://mathjs.org/docs/datatypes/units.html](http://mathjs.org/docs/datatypes/units.html)

